# how to tell if motherboard or cpu is dead?



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there a sure fire way to tell if a mobo or cpu is dead if you dont have extra of the same to test it out? I mean in general but the particular case i'm talking about is for a hp pavilion dv2315 laptop. Computer is completely dead. It sometimes acts like it wants to try to turn on for a split second at very first but then dies again. But thats only sometimes. i've tested everything else, HDD, Ram, power, etc. I'm ready to order a new motherboard but don't want to get stuck with a new mobo if the cpu is the problem to begin with. Thanks in advance


----------



## lAresl (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know how similar laptop and desktop boards are (sad cuz im studying for the it field) but I do have some experience with bad DESKTOP boards. In my case, the case fans would turn on at very minimal rpms and some lights would work but nothing goes to the monitor, i dont hear hdd readings etc. I do have an extra board so i stuck the processor in the extra board and all the other components from the old board and it worked fine. 

Just my experience.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's an Intel cpu it's very rare to see a bad one, 99% of the time it's the motherboard.


----------

